
Ruby packaging in Debian and Ubuntu: Mythbusting and FAQ - steveklabnik
http://www.lucas-nussbaum.net/blog/?p=566
======
steveklabnik
The relationship between Debian and Ruby has always been a bit strained, but I
wonder how big of an impact the biggest maintainer of the packages will be.

Then again, as one of the comments says, "everyone's already compiling from
source anyway", so...

------
binarysoul
"Myth: Ruby is split into a myriad of packages in Debian"

He then goes on to say how ruby is split into ruby1.8 libruby1.8 ruby-dev1.8
.... So it seems it is not a myth.

I ran into problems because I installed ruby or so I thought, and couldn't
compile rubygems with C extensions (ie mysql), then I found out I had to
install ruby-dev1.8. OK....

So now I just RVM and it works great, much simpler.

~~~
doki_pen
I haven't used Debian in a few years, but from what I remember that is
consistent with all Debian packages. If you need to compile against a lib,
then you need the corresponding dev package. Should ruby be different?

------
Vitaly
of of the stupidest things is that they repackage some gems as debian
packages. so you can't have several close versions installed etc.

